# New discord server for all your needs



## Taurokhub (Mar 24, 2019)

I have started a discord server with its own sections for NSFW and SFW.
SFW rp 
NSFW rp 
Art
NSFW art
Characters and backstory
Concept and ideas
and a picture section

We will be promoting a relaxed and kind environment for old and new furries  All are welcome.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 27, 2019)

Could I join?
I'm very new to discord and it's very slow on mobile in-browser, so something starting small like this would be perfect!

Also, I have to warn you that VC is not possible for me, unless you are a UK fur. The audio seems to take forever to get all the way to the US.


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 28, 2019)

Sure thing. Inbox me your discord name. I am based in AUS


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 28, 2019)

Taurokhub said:


> Sure thing. Inbox me your discord name. I am based in AUS


My friends said today that it was actually just my phone and the fact I was doing it in-browser. Maybe when I get a new phone VC will work?

My discord username is Kylan Velpa.

Let me go find that 4-digit number thing everyone always posts....


----------



## _izuko (Apr 6, 2019)

Might I get an invite? prettyFLYboi#0894


----------



## Marieal (Jul 17, 2019)

mind if i join?
discord is marieal#9323


----------



## Darsana (Jul 17, 2019)

Would you care if I joined?


----------



## Blue Moon the Folf (Jul 20, 2019)

Could you invite, please? Eva Lissinter (Goat MILF)#8340


----------



## Omenpup (Jul 25, 2019)

This sounds super nice! Def add me at CAYO#4063


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 25, 2019)

I'd like to join!

Mutantsushi#8333


----------



## Jacopo3000 (Jul 25, 2019)

Me too

Jacopo3000#9327


----------



## Shade Zobas (Jul 25, 2019)

Could I join?
Wacky (RoboFox)#5855


----------



## Darsana (Jul 25, 2019)

The original post was months ago... are they even checking this thread anymore?


----------



## Omenpup (Jul 26, 2019)

oh gosh, not sure - i had only seen the newest post and was dumb to assume this wasn't an old post ;; ty for pointing that out


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jul 26, 2019)

May I please join?


----------

